# Buff Orpington



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I bought 2 Buff Orpington chicks at the local farm store on September 13th. They appeared to be only a day or so old and both were supposed to be pullets, but my history with that store says it's not always (generally?) right. They would be about 22 weeks old now. I think 1 might be a roo, but my husband thinks both are girls. We haven't heard a crow from there, but might not be able to tell the difference and think is coming from the rooster pens. We had to move our rooster out when we put them in because he was being very mean (also makes me think it might not be a girl). The one in question has a much bigger comb and waddles and is redder around its eyes and ears.

I'm questioning it now because I have a hen that went broody and if there's no rooster I'm not going to let her keep sitting on the eggs.

Sorry the pictures aren't the best. I had to take them after I got home and it had already gotten dark. Thanks for looking! 









Both of them









His (?) tail









Her tail


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I tried to edit this in, but could only figure out how to delete one, not add. 









His close up


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

They're both pullets. I don't see any sickle feathers on the saddle of either, and she would definitely have them by now if she was indeed a he. Her comb and wattles are also small and she has wee skinny legs, besides. But the sickle feathers remove any doubt.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

To add, the reason her wattles and comb are fleshed out more and reddening is because she's closer to her point of lay hen the other one.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Thank you Fiere! I felt bad removing the eggs from the broody hen if they could really be hatched. But since she really isn't a he, then I will. I got hurt not too long after getting these and my hubby had to take care of the animals for quite awhile, so I haven't got to spend as much time getting to know them. I didn't really need another rooster anyway.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes indeed both hens. Buffs are often a very broody breed. They make good moms too. I have never owned that lovely breed, but my mom in law always had some and they always wanted to sit and they even shared the care taking of hens that were hatched.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Get to know an Orpington and you've earned yourself a new dog in a chicken body. My current buff Orp roo is the lowest ranking bird in the coop which makes him a bit skittish, but the hen thinks she's a cat. My previous Orp Roo was so friendly he slept in the screen porch instead of the coop if allowed, just so he could great me first thing in the morning. 

I'm phasing out my "American" style buffs in favour of more "english" style Blues. April can't come quickly enough for me to pick up chicks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't talk like that. I already told another friend who has Jubilees to tell me no no matter how much I beg for a couple. I really don't need to know that they like humans so much.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You need Euskal Oiloa. Now there's a friendly birds. The breeders rooster walked right up to me and started hopping to be picked up. And picked up and snuggled he got. The other Roos let you walk over and scoop them up too. 
My birds are friendly but a stranger is not going to be able to walk over and grab them.


In lieu of EO, you should get a pair of buffs. What is one little pair?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You are one wicked woman. 

What next though, considering I have birds that are nine years old and that I'm not getting any younger. What will happen to those birds that are still around after I'm not.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Pfft, what's one little pair???


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

The BOs I have are very, VERY friendly. My mother would say too friendly. She would prefer they stay away from her instead of coming up to be petted. They don't seem to understand though that not everything wants to be their friends. I'm afraid the cat has less than honorable intentions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, yes, cats. I've always envied those that had cats that could live with their chickens. No way, no how could I trust mine to get any where near my birds.

You need to hush too about how friendly the BO's are, it just encourages Fiere to lead me back down a path I should not go down.


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Love the BO but the Black is great to.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I am nothing if not an enabler!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

A few of my chickens go next door to my in laws house and eat out of the same bowl with the cats when she feeds them. These are neighborhood strays that everyone feeds. We live near a unwanted pet dump site.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think any one who lives any where near any woods ends up with all the dumps.

But what I'm amazed at, the stray cats leaving your birds alone. I can see it with pets but I never realized that non attached strays may not show interest in the birds.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

It is very funny. I look out the window and the cats will walk on the other side of the dirt road to avoid the chickens. I think one of the big roosters might have given them a good peck. Also everyone puts cat food out and food scraps so maybe they take the easy way. They do go after little birds and mice.


----------

